# BVA Against VA Involvement



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Fear of increase of costs and less quality dogs if the government is allowed to get involved. They are stressing to leave the non-profit organizations alone and let them continue as they are without government funds. 

Blind Vets Warn Against VA Funding Guide Dogs
March 5, 2013
Military.com| by Bryant Jordan

Quote: The Blind Veterans Association is warning lawmakers against passing legislation – already sidetracked at least twice – to have the Department of Veterans Affairs cover costs of getting guide dogs for blind vets.

Blind Vets Warn Against VA Funding Guide Dogs | Military.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Current Guide Dog training organizations located in the U.S. that are members of the International Guide Dog Federation (IGDF). 

Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation Inc 
Freedom Guide Dogs for the Blind Inc 
Guide Dog Foundation for the Blind 
Guide Dogs for the Blind Inc 
Guide Dogs of Texas Inc 
Guide Dogs of the Desert International 
Guiding Eyes for the Blind 
Leader Dogs for the Blind 
Southeastern Guide Dogs Inc 
The Seeing Eye Inc

http://www.igdf.org.uk/closest-dog-guide-providers/north-america/united-states/


----------

